# Bisping crowns himself Strikeforce 185-pound champ



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/11/30/...ael-bisping-luke-rockhold-mma-uncensored-live



> UFC 185-pound contender Michael Bisping claims to be the unofficial Strikeforce Middleweight Champion after sparring with Luke Rockhold. Here's what "The Count" told the gang at MMA Uncensored Live.
> 
> After pulling out of his Lorenz Larkin fight due to injury, there's a very good chance that Strikeforce Middleweight Champion Luke Rockhold will join the ranks of Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) as the last man to hold the promotion's 185-pound strap.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I believe Bisping.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

People hate this guy, but for some reason he cracks me up...A LOT.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I was watching that last night... It was pretty funny stuff...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like Bisping. He shouldn't talk trash about sparring though. It's against tha code ya kno'.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Luke wins if they ever fight. Mike is just bitter because he has fallen short so many times and never got his title shot.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow Bisping is claiming sparring matches as actual wins? Taking the Charlie Zelenoff route I see...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Rashad Evans mentioned getting the best of Jones in sparring...how did that one play out?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Imaginary titles - the only kind Mike Bisping will ever hold :wink03:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

What is recently? Like in the time frame he has had an injury?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He should keep what happens in sparring to himself. Everyone has bad days...

He isnt even fighting Luke...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The only behind the scenes story I can remember of closed door sparring was Anderson beating Vitor in training and in a championship fight. 

I don't think Luke is really that good at all though. He's gonna be mid tiered once he enters the eight sided cage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So first it was with Bisping the winner of Belfort/Bisping should be the number one contender. 

Then it was the winner of Belfort/Bisping should be the MW interim champion. 

Finally screw the UFC crap he should be the Strikeforce champion.

On one hand he's a delusional twit, on the other-hand he did win the Ultimate Fighter by beating Matt Hamill in practice. 

BTW ofcourse he wants Larkin/Rockhold winner in the UFC guy knows Jacare will destroy him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> What is recently? Like in the time frame he has had an injury?


You bring up a very valid point. I forgot that Luke was injured, so what was he doing training/sparring?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Maybe Bisping is the one who injured him...wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Maybe Bisping is the one who injured him...wouldn't be the first time.


Or maybe he is just a jealous douchebag, like always.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> So first it was with Bisping the winner of Belfort/Bisping should be the number one contender.
> 
> Then it was the winner of Belfort/Bisping should be the MW interim champion.
> 
> ...


Bisping Vs Belfort SHOULD be for the number 1 contender spot. And with this Strikeforce stuff, man do you guys have ANY banter? He's not saying he should actually be the Strikeforce champ. It's like when I have a decent spar with my karate sensei and I joke to my mate "Next week I think I'll be taking the class". Bisping is defending his spot because he thinks Rockhold might get an instant title shot like Diaz did, and he's trying to put him in his place, all the while making the joke about being the new Strikeforce champ.

Come on guys, don't let you hatred make you stupid.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping Vs Belfort SHOULD be for the number 1 contender spot.


I think it's conditional, but I would be okay with that in light of the Weidman injury. But see he didn't stop at that he also wants to be the interim middle champion and the Strikeforce champion. If he ever did get a title shot I'm sure he'll insist on being inducting into the Hall of Fame first.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> And with this Strikeforce stuff, man do you guys have ANY banter? He's not saying he should actually be the Strikeforce champ.


Yes it could be banter but I see it more as pathetic and a transparent attempt at running down people who didn't take years to beat a top ten MW. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's like when I have a decent spar with my karate sensei and I joke to my mate "Next week I think I'll be taking the class". Bisping is defending his spot because he thinks Rockhold might get an instant title shot like Diaz did, and he's trying to put him in his place, all the while making the joke about being the new Strikeforce champ.


Diaz didn't get an instant shot, he fought BJ Penn then he fought Condit for an interim belt. Though it's fairly clear that the SF HW (both of them), LHW, WW, and LW champions are all in the title mix. But the MW guy, that guy should just be happy to have a job.

Bisping maybe a douche but the fact that every horrible attention seeking annoying thing he does elicits apologists is getting crazy.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Because it wouldn't be a Bisping thread without this pic.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bisping can be funny sometimes.

But his title aspirations are about to meet an ugly end.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Diaz didn't get an instant shot, he fought BJ Penn then he fought Condit for an interim belt. Though it's fairly clear that the SF HW (both of them), LHW, WW, and LW champions are all in the title mix. But the MW guy, that guy should just be happy to have a job.


Actually Nick did get a title shot. He no showed a press conference and as punishment his title shot was given to Condit who was facing Penn at the time. Then GSP hurt his knee and so Diaz fought Penn, Condit was off the show. He pulverized Penn like a red headed step child and then got the shot for interim gold.

As for Luke I would assume his cast had been removed and he was trying to see if he was ready for a fight obviously not if Bisping gets the better of you.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Semantics (run on sentence time) he got the title shot but was removed from the title fight that didn't happen anyways because GSP was injured and then he lost the interim fight to Condit but he still got suspended so he wasn't going to fight for the title in a year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping I absolutely believe would smash Rockhold. I don't get the hate the guy gets, everyone swung from Bispings sack when he was but a lower mid tier fighter and somewhere between then and now it became the in thing to bury him as a fighter. Problem is that Bisping has actually became a damn good fighter since then and is a legit top 5 MW IMO. Will he ever be champ? Likely not but don't kid yourself there isn't a MW outside the UFC he would not smash.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

you have got to be kidding me this sounds like something charlie z would do.

"i won a sparring match now I'm champ"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I think it's conditional, but I would be okay with that in light of the Weidman injury. But see he didn't stop at that he also wants to be the interim middle champion and the Strikeforce champion. If he ever did get a title shot I'm sure he'll insist on being inducting into the Hall of Fame first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont agree with him being the interim champion, but I'm assuming it was an interview where they mentioned Anderson not fighting again for a considerable amount of time. Also, I didnt know Wiedman got injured, but I dont care. Weidman beating Boetsch wouldnt be anywhere near Bisping beating Belfort, and Stann is better than Munoz.

Also, who the fuk cares how long it takes to be a top 10 fighter? He's a top 5 now, and thats all that matters. He's running down someone who hasnt been in the UFC and he sees as a threat to taking his title oppertunity (and a non fight threat).

Diaz did get an immediate title shot. He no showed a press conferance and got removed from it, but Bisping fears that Rockhold could get the same treatment and Bisping doesnt need to fight Rockhold and waste his own time. Im sure Bisping and every other MW wants Anderson more than the belt. This is the chance to topple the greatest. When he retires, thats cool, and if they lose it doesnt hurt their rep cause everyone knows that the next champ after Spider retires wouldnt beat him, but every MW wants the best of all time while they can, so Count doesnt want to waste time facing Rockholds when he can have contendership fights like Belfort.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bisping can be funny sometimes.
> 
> But his title aspirations are about to meet an ugly end.


I kind of expect the same. Belfort is an animal. When people said he was washed up and Jones beat an old man, I thought it was crazy. Belfort might just be the best MW without Anderson. I could give him the edge against ANYONE at MW not holding the belt, and with Bisping's chin being slightly weak, as shown by the rock in the Stann fight, I think that Belfort will catch him at some point and that will lead to the end. Hope Bisping can pull through though. I still think it's a joke that Weidman got Tim and Bisping got Vitor. Bisping should have got Weidman right there and not gave Chris the free ride anymore.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> you have got to be kidding me this sounds like something charlie z would do.
> 
> "i won a sparring match now I'm champ"


Each and everyone of Charlie Z's wins are legit. quit the trolling bro


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dont agree with him being the interim champion, but I'm assuming it was an interview where they mentioned Anderson not fighting again for a considerable amount of time. Also, I didnt know Wiedman got injured, but I dont care. Weidman beating Boetsch wouldnt be anywhere near Bisping beating Belfort, and Stann is better than Munoz.
> 
> Also, who the fuk cares how long it takes to be a top 10 fighter? He's a top 5 now, and thats all that matters. He's running down someone who hasnt been in the UFC and he sees as a threat to taking his title oppertunity (and a non fight threat).
> 
> ...


I don't think Vitor is the number 2 Middleweight, I think Weidman has a style that can give him(and Anderson) problems because Vitor seems to have a problem with wrestlers and Weidman's already exceptional top game is only gonna get better but I had him beating Belcher whose a good fighter and I have him beating Bisping. 

For me, the Middleweight division falls in three pieces

Anderson - Champ

Weidman and Vitor - threats, Weidman's ground game is really being overlooked and Vitor is always a threat with his hands.

Everyone else - Okami, Munoz, Bisping, Belcher, Boetsch, Stann, Jacare and Rockhold who I am not sold on at all I thought Jacare was completely robbed and Jacare imo will be the guy who makes the most waves from Strikeforce, his ground game is phenomenal, imo the best of any Middleweight out there except for maybe Roger Gracie who I don't see as an elite fighter yet and his striking is clearly coming along.

I can't wait for Lyoto to come down though once Anderson retires/loses, I truly believe it's only a matter of time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't think Vitor is the number 2 Middleweight, I think Weidman has a style that can give him(and Anderson) problems because Vitor seems to have a problem with wrestlers and Weidman's already exceptional top game is only gonna get better but I had him beating Belcher whose a good fighter and I have him beating Bisping.
> 
> For me, the Middleweight division falls in three pieces
> 
> ...


I'm not going to start on Weidman again, as everyone knows I think he's completley overrated on this forum. Belfort postes the biggest threat to Anderson to me. The flash KO is one thing, but I still think Vitor is an animal at MW and although Anderson has the reach and height, he doesnt use it like Jones and it would still be a crazy interesting fight. Weidman hasn't beaten anybody to note for me, and thats why he isnt number 2 in my eyes. If he beat Bisping or Belfort he would be, but I think to this point Bisping has proved himself a few times, and with the biggest test of his career ahead of him, if he somehow pulls it off he completley eclipses everything Weidman has achieved and done way more than enough to define himself as the number 1 challenger. If Belfort wins, I'd be happy enough to see Weidman get a crack at Anderson if GSP is continuing to pusy out.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ofcourse you think Bisping is the better fighter because he's from England and most of you are homers. Which is fine, but...

He's been in the top ten for 3/4 years in which case he's gone 1-3 against top ten fighters. He finally beats Brian Stann and he's now ready to fight for a title? The thing is I want to not trash Bisping I really do but when you lose a round to Jason f'n Miller and you need to cheat to beat Jorge Rivera I can't I just can't.

People say Weidman hasn't earned it, wins over Boetsch, Maia, and Munoz should get you a title shot. Especially when you consider he didn't lose a round Jason Miller, he doesn't screw up in fights that cause point deductions, he hasn't lost a fight.

The guy ran down Henderson, Sonnen, Rockhold, and Weidman, now I don't know if all four guys can beat him but he's 0-2 and I don't see him "smashing" ie finishing either Rockhold or Weidman.

I'd love for him to fight Anderson Silva, so I personally don't have to see these trumped up main events with Bisping and deal with the drama from his fans.

Ultimately I wish I could walk away from these threads but unlike Bisping I'm not shameless.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Ofcourse you think Bisping is the better fighter because he's from England and most of you are homers. Which is fine, but...
> 
> He's been in the top ten for 3/4 years in which case he's gone 1-3 against top ten fighters. He finally beats Brian Stann and he's now ready to fight for a title? The thing is I want to not trash Bisping I really do but when you lose a round to Jason f'n Miller and you need to cheat to beat Jorge Rivera I can't I just can't.
> 
> ...


I feel like Silva/Bisping would go just like Silva/Bonnar, Anderson would stand there, drop his hands and let him hit him, send Bisping into a panic where he spams takedowns and then Anderson would just finish him with a knee or something. No striker is going to beat Anderson unless you get like a Tyrone Spong at 185, he's fought guys with better hands than Bisping like Vitor and he beat them, he's fought better wrestlers in Chael and beat them.

The only time he's been put in danger is against guys who could wrestle him, Chael, Lutter, Henderson. Lutter even mounted him, that is what makes Weidman the most interesting fight for him at 185 and the most dangerous. Bisping is a guy who gets most of his finishes with volume punching or out-wrestles them like he did Stann, he can't use either to beat or even threaten Anderson.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Bisping can suck a fart out of my ass. Period.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Semantics (run on sentence time) he got the title shot but was removed from the title fight that didn't happen anyways because GSP was injured and then he lost the interim fight to Condit but he still got suspended so he wasn't going to fight for the title in a year.


Talk about semantics you claimed he didn't get a title shot coming over from SF but he did. You sir are a back peddling moron.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

"I'm not getting my hands on an UFC belt anytime soon, so I'll just imagine I have a StrikeForce one!"


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Everyone must really understand that Mike in NO WAY was being serious! Please know this. He has a sense of humour that is typical of a northener in England. It is ribbing, jesting, banter whatever you want to call it but he is not serious!!!!



americanfighter said:


> you have got to be kidding me this sounds like something charlie z would do.
> 
> "i won a sparring match now I'm champ"


I was thinking about that dude the other day, talking to a few mates about him. Have you seen him since your last enounter?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

looks like politics to me

Bisping has a hard time earning a legitimate contender spot for some reason (that I have no idea about)
he's calling Luke out for a 1st contender match that could be considered as legitimate


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kidding or not, Bisping really has an obsession with fake belts. Just give him a generic one for crying out loud.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rockhold has never done anything that would make me believe he is even close to Bisping's level.

I'd have him fight Brian Stann... maybe Mark Munoz. Although I'd pick Rockhold to lose either of those fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I kind of realize why no American likes Bisping now. I'll teach you guys how to have a laugh sometime.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

hadoq said:


> looks like politics to me
> 
> *Bisping has a hard time earning a legitimate contender spot for some reason (that I have no idea about)*
> he's calling Luke out for a 1st contender match that could be considered as legitimate


Its because he loses the big ones...he lost to Sonnen granted many felt he won that one but he left it in the proverbial hands of the judges. He is a good fighter beating the guys he should beat like Miller Jason and Dan, Riveria but has problems with better fighters like Sonnen, Henderson, Silva. I expect Vitor to knock his head into the third row.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Or maybe he is just a jealous douchebag, like always.


If you think Bisping's jealous of Rockhold you're mad.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> I was thinking about that dude the other day, talking to a few mates about him. Have you seen him since your last enounter?


i never had an encounter with him perhaps your thinking of pheelgood


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hadoq said:


> looks like politics to me
> 
> Bisping has a hard time earning a legitimate contender spot for some reason (that I have no idea about)
> he's calling Luke out for a 1st contender match that could be considered as legitimate


however this is a pathetic attempt he needs to learn how to do it properly by guy like chael who talked himself into a LHW title fight without ever fighting at LHW.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

You know, people who crown themselves usually don't have a head to put a crown on after all is said and done.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of realize why no American likes Bisping now. I'll teach you guys how to have a laugh sometime.


i simply don't like him because he is being a dick 

sometimes i can't tell if he is trying to talk himself up the latter which i have no problem with or if he's just being a dick which i do have a problem with. For instance if he were to come out and start talking about silva belfort or weidman i would have no problem with that because he is challenging the best and trying to get up the later and honestly he is a threat but talking about a strike force champ who has no bearing on the situation is a dick move.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

First time I have found Bisping funny.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of realize why no American likes Bisping now. I'll teach you guys how to have a laugh sometime.


Humor is relative. Bisping has said some funny things (the tweet about Mayhem's sister made me roll), but a lot of what he says to me at least just seems impulsive, strange, and disrespectful. I don't like Bisping because I think he's a dirty competitor and a disrespectful person in general and I think many fans from across the globe would agree, not just those on the western side of the Atlantic. 

Bisping also needs to quit crying about title shots. He hasn't earned it. People forget he just lost to Chael Sonnen a year ago, and now a competitive win over Brian Stann makes him a contender? Give me a break. Boetsch, Weidman, and Belcher are far moe deserving of title shots than Michael Bisping is, or ever has been.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> i simply don't like him because he is being a dick
> 
> sometimes i can't tell if he is trying to talk himself up the latter which i have no problem with or if he's just being a dick which i do have a problem with. For instance if he were to come out and start talking about silva belfort or weidman i would have no problem with that because he is challenging the best and trying to get up the later and honestly he is a threat but talking about a strike force champ who has no bearing on the situation is a dick move.


Heres THIS interview...

Someone asked about Luke Rockhold. He said that Luke shouldnt be the number one contender, and said that "Okay, hes the strikeforce champ? Well put it this way, I kicked his ass when we sparred, so call me the new SF champ".

I mean, whatever. You guys OBVIOUSLY dont get the humor, but hes not saying hes the greatest in the world. Fuk it, why am I trying to explain this to a group of people that think Dane Cook is funnier than Frankie Boyle?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Heres THIS interview...
> 
> Someone asked about Luke Rockhold. He said that Luke shouldnt be the number one contender, and said that "Okay, hes the strikeforce champ? Well put it this way, I kicked his ass when we sparred, so call me the new SF champ".
> 
> I mean, whatever. You guys OBVIOUSLY dont get the humor, but hes not saying hes the greatest in the world. Fuk it, why am I trying to explain this to a group of people that think Dane Cook is funnier than Frankie Boyle?


dane cook?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Very famous comedian/actor (pretending I know him from other than that hot Jessica Alba film, Family Guy jokes, and Brendan's douche brother going to see him in Stepbrothers).


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I now declare Dan the unofficial mw Champ of SF.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

xRoxaz said:


> I now declare Dan the unofficial mw Champ of SF.


It's actually hard to figure out the linear SF MW champ at this point as Wanderlei, Dan and Rashad all have equal claim.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> It's actually hard to figure out the linear SF MW champ at this point as Wanderlei, Dan and Rashad all have equal claim.


you do bring a very valid point to the argument indeed hmm... and soon there will be Vitor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why do people post Hendo KOing Bisping like it means something about Mike? The guy who stopped Fedor years later landing his biggest punch, named after an atomic bomb, cleanly...only did so because he had a weak opponent?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why do people post Hendo KOing Bisping like it means something about Mike? The guy who stopped Fedor years later landing his biggest punch, named after an atomic bomb, cleanly...only did so because he had a weak opponent?


Easy. Bisping declares himself the champ for beating Rockhold in sparring. Dan beat Bisping, sooo Dan for SF Champ!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Easy. Bisping declares himself the champ for beating Rockhold in sparring. Dan beat Bisping, sooo Dan for SF Champ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Okay, lets just say that Bisping isnt joking...is that how things work?

In that case, the current champions should be stripped, and the belts should be given to Brad Pickett, Luciano Azevedo, Rocky Johnson, Luis Azeredo, Matt Hamill and Joaquim Ferreria?

Running along with the stupid post...why would Hendo be the SF champ if Bisping just won it?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Okay, lets just say that Bisping isnt joking...is that how things work?
> 
> In that case, the current champions should be stripped, and the belts should be given to Brad Pickett, Luciano Azevedo, Rocky Johnson, Luis Azeredo, Matt Hamill and Joaquim Ferreria?
> 
> Running along with the stupid post...why would Hendo be the SF champ if Bisping just won it?


Weren't you complaining about people not seeing the humor in Bisping saying it? But then get bent out of shape when someone turns it around jokingly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why do people post Hendo KOing Bisping like it means something about Mike? The guy who stopped Fedor years later landing his biggest punch, named after an atomic bomb, cleanly...only did so because he had a weak opponent?


Same reason people post the 'Shad face.

Bisping and Rashad even though Rashad isn't quite that bad anymore aren't well liked, so the MMA world shits on them by posting their greatest humiliation.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Weren't you complaining about people not seeing the humor in Bisping saying it? But then get bent out of shape when someone turns it around jokingly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Well, I mean if you're going to make a joke you might aswell have it make sense 

And nah it's more that EVERY Bisping thread gets that picture posted. Horrible KO, but I wouldn't even favour Big Country to stay standing after a shot as clean and loaded as that one from Hendo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Same reason people post the 'Shad face.
> 
> Bisping and Rashad even though Rashad isn't quite that bad anymore aren't well liked, so the MMA world shits on them by posting their greatest humiliation.


But the Shad face is actually funny, as is the reverse Machida face after the Jones fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But the Shad face is actually funny, as is the reverse Machida face after the Jones fight.


yeah and that limey c*** getting his face caved in by a guy with partially native American blood is both ironic AND hilarious


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But the Shad face is actually funny, as is the reverse Machida face after the Jones fight.


And this is not?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> And this is not?


Haha that is the exact picture I thought of.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I know he isn't champion but I think Jacare would **** Bisping. But I also think Jacare would finish Luke if they fought again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I need a Scottish MMA forum. Somewhere where I can talk to people who actually understand this side of the worlds sense of humor...but at the same time dont feel like I have to side with the awful English. Some day...some day.


----------

